# [BOOT ANIMATION] A wire frame Android and a tornado revealing the logo



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

This is a my latest boot animation

Hope you like it, this is the video of the PNG sequence






*Boot animation is available in portrait and landscape version.*

Files can be found *here*

Animation is also available as a Live Wallpaper in my apk *here*


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is one badass boot animation!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

That is **censored** awesome! Too bad my incredible 2 came with GB so there is no root right now. I guess it goes on my OG Droid wifi voip home phone. Sick!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you


"Natemz said:


> Very cool!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Woot thanks


"bmcclure937 said:


> This is one badass boot animation!


----------



## redtrk (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job...... I really like it. Going to try your live wallpaper. Thank you.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Suggested fps 10



"redtrk said:


> Great job...... I really like it. Going to try your live wallpaper. Thank you.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

really like that animation. totally gonna snatch this up  good work man.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you. Enjoy


"SyNiK4L said:


> really like that animation. totally gonna snatch this up  good work man.


----------



## nickiberli (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it possible for you to make this animation running on the htc flyer? The Flyer has a higher resolution (1024×600). It would be awesome if you could do that


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

yes i can do that
i have a question
did you try it yet?
i mean, you get a blank screen or the animation is not full width size?

i don't have a tablet to test it but i guess that if i edit the txt file and set to 1026x600, it will work
if i edit the file and send you back the new zip, can you test it please?
if alll is good, i will export bigger png and cook it for you
let me know



nickiberli said:


> Is it possible for you to make this animation running on the htc flyer? The Flyer has a higher resolution (1024×600). It would be awesome if you could do that


----------



## nickiberli (Aug 11, 2011)

No haven't tried it yet. I think it would work. But the image would not look very good because it's not its resolution.. would be great if you could make bigger images 
I can test it in about 2.7h when I'm back home.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

ok. first try this first and then let me know
if only the size is smaller, i will export bigger png sequence and set the descr file



nickiberli said:


> No haven't tried it yet. I think it would work. But the image would not look very good because it's not its resolution.. would be great if you could make bigger images
> I can test it in about 2.7h when I'm back home.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Installed this last night. Looks great


----------



## nickiberli (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok i installed it and it's not on the full screen just 480x800 (the landscape one ). I edited the desc file to "600 1024 16" and it's resizes it to full screen 
It looks not that bad but it's a bit fuzzy.. It would be great if you could make bigger images.
It would be f**king awesome if you could add a lettering with "FlyHigh ROM" but you don't have to do that, just if you want to 

best regards
Nicki


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

imo this belongs in themes (and on my phone)... moving

aaand i just noticed we don't have a themes forum... leaving it here for now. need to get on that though lol


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

thank you
enjoy


mwaters33 said:


> Installed this last night. Looks great


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

i really don't know which forum to choose.
i posted in this thread because is where i found others boot.
ever thought about a boot animation thread? it would be neat



vinylfreak89 said:


> imo this belongs in themes (and on my phone)... moving
> 
> aaand i just noticed we don't have a themes forum... leaving it here for now. need to get on that though lol


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

so it is the way i was guessing.
now i am camping and i'll be back next monday
let me know if you want a custom version for the rom you are developing
i can replace android text or add the name of your rom
let me know
since i need to export the files, it wouldn't take longer to add a text.
please let me know



nickiberli said:


> Ok i installed it and it's not on the full screen just 480x800 (the landscape one ). I edited the desc file to "600 1024 16" and it's resizes it to full screen
> It looks not that bad but it's a bit fuzzy.. It would be great if you could make bigger images.
> It would be f**king awesome if you could add a lettering with "FlyHigh ROM" but you don't have to do that, just if you want to
> 
> ...


----------



## ILMF (Jul 24, 2011)

Terrific. Thank you.


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

great work!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"ILMF said:


> Terrific. Thank you.


Thank you. enjoy


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"bdpyo said:


> great work!


And it's free!


----------



## Bunchesinoz (Aug 14, 2011)

great job... i got this today and it's rad x 10.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"Bunchesinoz said:


> great job... i got this today and it's rad x 10.


Thank you.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice. Thank-you


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

you welcome!



poontab said:


> Very nice. Thank-you


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great in landscape, how difficult would it be to enlarge the portrait mode and what program do you use to create and manipulate your images?


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

adobe suite
how would you enlarge the portrait mode? that's width of a 480x800 phone screen



mwaters33 said:


> Looks great in landscape, how difficult would it be to enlarge the portrait mode and what program do you use to create and manipulate your images?


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

It only fills about 25% of the height of the screen



"rascarlo said:


> adobe suite
> how would you enlarge the portrait mode? that's width of a 480x800 phone screen


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"mwaters33 said:


> It only fills about 25% of the height of the screen.


Exactly. That's why I suggest the landscape version. this animation can not be converted to 800 height and 480 width 
But it looks very good if you push the landscape version and while booting you rotate your phone 90ccw


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"rascarlo said:


> Exactly. That's why I suggest the landscape version. this animation can not be converted to 800 height and 480 width
> But it looks very good if you push the landscape version and while booting you rotate your phone 90ccw


Lol. That's what I do now, but sometimes I hold it straight and watch it sideways...


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

any chances you could make a MIUI4DX one?


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"BMc08GT said:


> any chances you could make a MIUI4DX one?


What about?


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is super awesome. Great work.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"ericatomars23 said:


> That is super awesome. Great work.


Thank you!


----------

